# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Choimobi Yokohama, personal electric vehicle, Nissan Motor Co., Ltd., Nishi-ku, Yokohama, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Nissan Motor Co., Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Mobility EV-olution: Yokohama's "Choi-Mobi" Vehicles Hit the Road 

 Published on Oct 11, 2013




> Dialing in zero-mission mobility is now at the touch of a phone, as EV car-sharing goes local with the Nissan Mobility Concept cars. Using a smartphone to book one-way passage, rental car pick up and drop off will be available at up to 70 sites. Nissan, local governments and Japan's Ministry of Land, Infrastructure, Transport and Tourism are behind the push, with Yokohama's mayor introducing the plan Thursday.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 22, 2014




> One-way type car-sharing by the ultra-compact electric vehicle Nissan New Mobility Concept "Choimobi" is now that in September 2015 until the extension per your popularity! Sato Megumi will experience report of a drive-driving courses - Yokohama Minato actually. Please use for shopping and dating means!

----------


## Airicist

New Mobility in old Japan town

Published on Mar 11, 2015




> Shikano town, in the east of Tottori, is renown for hot springs, in a prefecture located next to the Sea of Japan.
> Near an area most famous for its sand dunes, the older part of Shikano reflects its 400 years of history, with castle ruins one of many historic sites.
> Despite such history, Tottori is actively promoting use of modern electric vehicles.

----------

